# Help! Cracking



## ablazestudios (Feb 26, 2014)

Pressed these from FM at their specs. 325 7 sec. 4 sec pre-press. Pressure about 8. Hotronix Auto Clam Press. 3 months ago. Pressed about 250 shirts. Got a call that they are now cracking. She said she doesn't wash hers on hot so it's not that. She said some are much worse. I have to figure out the problem bc this school is a repeat customer. I've used FM many times with very few problems. The transfer is very thick. It only seems to be happening in the white areas. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ablazestudios (Feb 26, 2014)

Just did some tests with different temps and it appears 340 is the sweet spot. I tried 325 (cracked horribly), 335 was a little better, 340 very very little effect after stretching & 350 started cracking again.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You should try it at 345 temperature


----------



## nslette (Feb 1, 2013)

As you mentioned, the transfers are very thick. When ink is thick it takes longer for the heat to penetrate the transfer completely. If you increase your temperature but not your time then you will still have the problem of your transfer not curing evenly. I would stay at the manufacturer's recommended temp (or maybe 5-10 degrees higher) and just increase your time. That way, your entire transfer has time to get above 320, the temperature at which plastisol ink cures.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

transfers are all about time, temperature & pressure

all transfers need to be tested with all the variables before a heat press run, if not you will get into what you are now in.


----------



## ablazestudios (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I am learning a $1K lesson. I will definitely be doing wash tests on all big orders from now on. Well, I better get started. 350 shirts to press...


----------

